# Dead Leaves



## jimmy123 (Feb 4, 2006)

Is There Anything I Can Do With Dead Leaves Which I Have Cut Off My Plant?? E.g. Use The To Nourish The Soil Or Can I Even Smoke Them?!?!

Cheers, Jimmy123


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2006)

You do not want to put dead leaves in your soil. that would be bad. not much THC in the leaves. I wouldn't smoke it, just chuck em.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 17, 2006)

hey, try selling them to some little kid, they usually listen to whatever they say, just say "these came straight from some haze i toked with clinton(yeah, the prez ", and theyd most likely empty mommys wallet for you?


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 17, 2006)

wait, fan leaves have no thc, so i guess not, and remember, the thinner the leaves, the stronger it is...


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2006)

> wait, fan leaves have no thc, so i guess not, and remember, the thinner the leaves, the stronger it is...









neither of those statements hold a shroud of truth. Though fan leaves have a lesser content than the flowers, they do contain thc. The shape of a leaf is indicitive of ancestory(sativa/indica) but bears no indication of potency.


----------



## skunk (Feb 20, 2006)

hey guys you know i have to put a word in this 1 . jimmy you can smoke the leaves and get a decent buzz like hick said it does have a thc content in it but not camparible to the flower itself . but my friend that does it i do have a hard time talking tohim while hes smoking them because the harshness of them . if you want to smoke the leaves youre better bet would be to smoke the little leaves that are trimmed of the bud while waiting on the bud to dry out. now i will tell you myself them lil leaves are worth while on saving for hard times. they do get me high as hell . now that that is said i totally disagree with that statement militia . i hope you was joking about selling them to little kids . that is not only a poor strategy to get kids to rob there parents but it is also a good way to get snitched on when kids get caught and confronted by the parents and the leo .i have plenty more to say about that subject and im sure every adult in here with kids does but i will lay off of your poor sence of humor. atleast i hope that is what it was and you wasnt serious.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 20, 2006)

I gotta question.

I know the leaves around the flowers would be worthwhile. But the large bottom fan leaves (without the crystals on it) can get you high too??? I never even thought of trying it. I will next time if its worth it.


----------



## skunk (Feb 20, 2006)

i personally dont smoke the big fan leaves my buddy nosmoke does it for me . i pick every dead leaf and give it to him . his reply when asked is it is a hell of alot better than nothing at all. but as far as that goes it is less potent than the smaller leaves i use to pay decent money for them babies like $50 an ounce. but honestly never tryed the bigger ones .


----------

